# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  AUTONOM SHUTTLE, self-driving shuttle, NAVYA, Paris and Lyon, France

## Airicist

Developer - NAVYA

navya.tech/en/solutions/self-driving-custom-solution

----------


## Airicist

Article "Las Vegas launches first self-driving shuttle pilot project United States"

November 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

New self-driving bus gets in an accident immediately

Published on Nov 12, 2017




> Self-driving cars and buses can be a huge help in speed and safety when driving. Except for just one factor...Kim breaks it down. 
> 
> IN AMERICA, THE age of autonomous shuttles began with a crunch. A minor crunch, really, according to the people running the autonomous shuttle in question. On Wednesday, the multinational transportation company Keolis, French manufacturer Navya, and AAA launched the small driverless vehicle in Las Vegas. The electric vehicle had an attendant on board, to keep the peace, and carried eight people in a half-mile loop around the Fremont Street Entertainment District.


"Self-driving shuttle buses might be the future of transportation"

by Aarian Marshall
November 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA WORLDWIDE : +50 NAVYA SHUTTLES already operating all around the world (Sept 2017)

Published on Nov 29, 2017




> 50 vehicles deployed worldwide at the end of September 2017 : 
> - France
> - Switzerland
> - Qatar
> - Australia
> - Singapore
> - New Zealand
> - USA
> - Austria
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Inauguration of the world's first autonomous, electric 4WD shuttle!

Published on Feb 20, 2019




> The inauguration took place on February 19 in Val Thorens, France.
> 
> This innovation, by NAVYA and Autocars bertolami, opens up the field of possibilities for non-polluting autonomous mobility in the mountains.
> 
> Val Thorens was chosen to experiment with this virtuous project: on Tuesday 19 February, for the first time, an autonomous 4-wheel drive electric shuttle started for a loop in a district of the resort.
> 
> The objective by the end of the season on Sunday, May 5, is to have the shuttle running in the heart of the resort. The experimentation of this new mode of transport involves 3 variables: the autonomous shuttle, the station infrastructure and the autonomous passenger.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous shuttles help transport COVID-19 tests at Mayo Clinic in Florida"

by Tia Ford
April 2, 2020

Contributor - Beep, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Navya launches the first fully autonomous level 4 operation on a closed site

Jul 15, 2020




> Navya launches a level 4 fully autonomous shuttle service, meaning without a safety operator on board. This service has been launched progressively since June 22nd at the National Sport Shooting Centre (NSSC) in Châteauroux, France, in partnership with Keolis.
> 
> This service with the first-ever global deployment of the Autonom® Shuttle Evo is a decisive step towards a fully autonomous commercial offering.
> 
> The shuttle operated by our partner Groupe Keolis within the National Shooting Sport Centre in partnership with Fédération Française de Tir (FFTir) and Châteauroux Métropole allows athletes and visitors to move from the car park to the reception area.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Lake Nona, Beep And The Birth Of The Age Of Autonomy Service Operators"

by Rahul Razdan
July 19, 2020

----------

